# WUHAN | Huafa Zhongchenghui Phase 2 | 150m | 29 fl | 109m | 20 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

华发西北湖中心 | 150米 29层 | 封顶 - 武汉建设纪实 - 高楼迷摩天族


华发西北湖中心 | 150米 29层 | 封顶 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





by fielding 




























08/12/21 by 被猫追杀


----------

